# 454 Gas tank



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I have a 1971 IH 454. I've had a little trouble with rust in the tank. I've cleaned it out several times, sealed it and still have rust problems. I really need to find a different tank. Any ideas where to look? it would be nice to find a fiberglass one, but that's probably wishful thinking!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if this stuff is any good but it might be worth a try. Finding a 454 fuel tank is gonna be a tough order to fill. 

Fuel Tank Liner


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fordfarm _
> *I have a 1971 IH 454. I've had a little trouble with rust in the tank. I've cleaned it out several times, sealed it and still have rust problems. I really need to find a different tank. Any ideas where to look? it would be nice to find a fiberglass one, but that's probably wishful thinking! *


My dad has a Super C Farmall and he was talking to a mechanic friend of his about the same problem and he was told to take the tank to a radiator repair shop and have it boiled out and they would put a sealer in the tank. The guy said it would take a few days for it to dry but that would solve his problem.


----------

